# DIY Fish Food



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm gonna make my own jello fish food for my Fancy Guppies and Red Cherry Shrimp... I just wanted to see if anyone thought my stuff was safe. I think the ingredients are good to go, but I'm not sure if the vitamins and minerals are over-kill due to the spirulina. I think they will be very minimal in each chunk out of the batch, but I'm not sure:


--Ingredients--
Organic Baby Spinach, Organic Carrots, Headless White Shrimp, Spirulina, Garlic, Distilled Water, Gelatin.

--Approximate Analysis per Batch--

25g protein
40mcg Lutein
15,527 IU vitamin A
30mcg vitamin K1
17mg vitamin C
1.75mcg Thiamin
4.5mcg Vitamin B12
112mg Calcium
5.95mg Iron
7.5mg Magnesium
0.2mg Manganese
20mcg Chromium
90mg Sodium
30mg potassium
120mg C-Phycocyanin
16mg Gamma Linolenic Acid
15mg Chlorophyll A
7.5mg total Carotenoids
4.5mg Zeaxanthin
540units Superoxide Dismutase

PLUS ANY ADDITIONAL NATURALLY OCCURRING ANTIOXIDANTS, VITAMINS, AND MINERALS.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Uh... well I made it anyways... I hope it isn't too poisonous. The guppies didn't like it much, but the RCS got really excited when I dropped a small chunk. But the small chunk didn't sink so I had to drop in a full sized cube.

Originally I wanted to only use one packet of the jello, but it looked really thin and not enough so I added the whole box which increased the protein content and made it kinda thick, so hopefully it is easy to pick apart for the RCS.


----------



## Kipley (Apr 24, 2010)

It looks quite tasty. When I had SW fish and a reef tank, I made my own fish food. No gelatin, I just froze it in mini cube shapes.
Looks like you have a good recipe though.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks kinda gross, BUT it did smell good! Lol. It smelled just a little too grassy for my taste. I might've tried some, but there is some raw shrimp in there that is probably not Sashimi Grade.

I was thinking about freezing it without the jello, but I was concerned about the slosh flying everywhere in the tank and I wouldn't be able to watch the shrimp eat or pick out the leftovers.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like you have a winner. This is a pretty good idea and one i'd forgotten about years ago with my saltwater tank as well.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Any bottom feeders would love that.

You might tempt the carnivores with more fish meat. You can buy cheap fillets and put that in the mix.

And you can freeze what's left.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

That does look quite yummy, actually. I wanna try it.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think it looks so tasty, but it does smell a bit yummy if it wasn't so veggie smelling.

Well anyways, I guess I shoud've not used so much gelatin, they are still working on it and doesn't look like they put much of a dent in it lol. Well next time I will follow the same recipe I made except with just one or two packets of jello instead. Maybe I'll have to moosh the cubes a little so they are smaller bits and hope they sink.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks pretty neat. Have you ever tried making flake fish food? Im guessing youd have to put it in a container and let it evaporate in the sun or something?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I make my own shrimp food, with a similar ingredient list... However mine is dehydrated without gelatin, and has a bit more ingredients specifically for shrimp health. That does look good!

Anything with spirulina in it will take shrimp forever to eat. You know how they pick through everything? Well, they pick each SPEC of spirulina up individually, I find if I put too much spirulina in my own shrimp food mix, they'll also graze on it for a very long time, I don't think it's because of your gelatin.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I make my own shrimp food, with a similar ingredient list... However mine is dehydrated without gelatin, and has a bit more ingredients specifically for shrimp health. That does look good!
> 
> Anything with spirulina in it will take shrimp forever to eat. You know how they pick through everything? Well, they pick each SPEC of spirulina up individually, I find if I put too much spirulina in my own shrimp food mix, they'll also graze on it for a very long time, I don't think it's because of your gelatin.


Ohh how do you make dry food? All I see online are gel or frozen. I was thinking of using the same ingredients, then adding some extra baby rice cereal I had since it is basically enriched rice flour... but it looks very minerally.

So it is the spirulina? I suppose so since everything else I feed them goes away fast especially plain baby spinach.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I dry the food in a dehydrator after making it into strips. I should do a walkthrough.

if ever you doubt how slow they eat spirulina, just drop a solid 500 mg pill of it into a tank. I think it's particle size and also that it's so filling. I eat spirulina in my morning smoothie!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

If you have a convection oven, it does dehydration pretty well.

I think I'll start making another batch soon too. I'll have to try to make the gelatin and dehydrated version. The gelatin helps bind things together so it won't make a mess but it breaks down and spoil pretty easily. So I guess you can freeze the dehydrated food too. The commercial food companies put in wheat to bind the food together, not exactly a natural food source for fish but it works.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I dry the food in a dehydrator after making it into strips. I should do a walkthrough.
> 
> if ever you doubt how slow they eat spirulina, just drop a solid 500 mg pill of it into a tank. I think it's particle size and also that it's so filling. I eat spirulina in my morning smoothie!


Yes, please make a guide when you have some free time! I don't have a dehydrator, but I made beef jerky for my dog in a regular stove oven thingy. I did not buy the pill, I bought the powder stuff. I'm not sure if I want to eat spirulina, but it could make me healthier since I'm pretty unhealthy. I just need to figure out how to make it taste good, since I really don't eat anything that doesnt taste good lol.



mistergreen said:


> If you have a convection oven, it does dehydration pretty well.
> 
> I think I'll start making another batch soon too. I'll have to try to make the gelatin and dehydrated version. The gelatin helps bind things together so it won't make a mess but it breaks down and spoil pretty easily. So I guess you can freeze the dehydrated food too. The commercial food companies put in wheat to bind the food together, not exactly a natural food source for fish but it works.


I had a feeling it was the wheat stuff, like regular flour? I have regular all-purpose flour but it is enriched.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Soylent Green is people. :hihi:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

DarkCobra said:


> Soylent Green is people. :hihi:





Another picture from yesterday, kinda reminds me of those very darkgreen/black jelly things they sell in Dim Sum:


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Just an old book/movie your homemade fish food reminds me of.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Eden Marel said:


> I had a feeling it was the wheat stuff, like regular flour? I have regular all-purpose flour but it is enriched.


yeah, flour but I think gelatin is much better for frozen foods and more appetizing for the fishes. It might work for dried too actually. The gelatin in the package is fine as long as it's 100% dry now that I think about it.

My fish doesn't like the low quality fish food and those are mostly wheat.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm having issue getting my jello to stay put, so I was thinking about doing algae wafers type things or something like it. I read somewhere that jello is supposed to sink. It likes to float around mid tank or roll around on the floor and have a hard time sinking if the chunk isn't huge enough.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

With the last of my ingredients, I made some more glop and split it in half. One to make flakes, and one to make wafers/crumbles with all-purpose flour. So far I only made flakes, they have similar texture to sushi seaweed. The guppies didn't really like it again, I'm not sure if it is the taste or if it was too hard for them to nibble on since it is a bit thicker than your store bought flakes. But the shrimp went after it, it floated so several of them had to climb some plants to get to where it got stuck.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Eden Marel said:


> I'm having issue getting my jello to stay put, so I was thinking about doing algae wafers type things or something like it. I read somewhere that jello is supposed to sink. It likes to float around mid tank or roll around on the floor and have a hard time sinking if the chunk isn't huge enough.


You might have air bubbles in the food, that's why it's floating. And vegetable matter tends to float too.



Eden Marel said:


>


looks pretty cool.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Can you give us (me) the exact measurements you used for the gelatin green jello? I'd like to try it but I don't know how much of each you did.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Can you give us (me) the exact measurements you used for the gelatin green jello? I'd like to try it but I don't know how much of each you did.


Well the thing is... I didn't use standard measuring units. I eyeballed most of it or it was customized to myself (like handfuls). But here is what I did to give you an idea:

1 5oz box organic baby spinach
1 handful of organic shredded carrots
1/2 teaspoon slightly heaping spirulina powder
3 headless white shrimp
1 clove of garlic
And as for the distilled water I use... I have no clue how much I used, enough to make the blender blend the stuff that is for sure. The end result resulted in a lobster bisque soup kinda thickness.

As for the Knox Unflavored Gelatin, I use all four packets. I put 1 cup of distilled water in the pot to boil, and dumped all four packets, but I got a some hard glops that didn't melt, so I THINK I should have used more water. I fished out those glops with a fork, then I let the jello cool a little bit before stirring in the above blenderized mixture.


And remember, my results ended up with some difficult sinking, so you might have to do something to modify what I did. I do not think fish enjoy my stuff cuz it is mostly veggies, so you might want to try adding more shrimp/fish meat. The gell ended up pretty thick, so I think you will be able to add more meat without it getting too thin.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks. :grin: I'll see if I can make it tomorrow, if I'm committed enough.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha I made some, but I decided to go all homegrown and use things we are growing now. It includes: pumpkin meat, tomatoes, grapes, strawberries, pear leaves, honey, and bloodworms. (all home grown [so organic] except the bloodworms 'corse, honey was given to us from neighbor who has her own bees)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Haha I made some, but I decided to go all homegrown and use things we are growing now. It includes: pumpkin meat, tomatoes, grapes, strawberries, pear leaves, honey, and bloodworms. (all home grown [so organic] except the bloodworms 'corse, honey was given to us from neighbor who has her own bees)


that's a wacky mixture. Let us know how that turns out. Honey has a great antibacterial effect but not sure if fish/shrimps like sweets.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Haha I made some, but I decided to go all homegrown and use things we are growing now. It includes: pumpkin meat, tomatoes, grapes, strawberries, pear leaves, honey, and bloodworms. (all home grown [so organic] except the bloodworms 'corse, honey was given to us from neighbor who has her own bees)


Interesting! Take pics! :icon_smil


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Hahaha okay. I also added some of my Hikari Algae Wafers, ground up. Its made, I think I added too much gelatin. I used one packet for 1/4 cup LOL. Oh well, it won't hurt them right? In the fridge now, it looks pretty funky. Its red though, with pits of green.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I also added some garlic juice.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like barf


----------



## vstone (Jul 15, 2010)

that it does......... lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

hey, when I went snorkeling drunk in mexico and barfed into my snorkel, the fish LOVED it! Maybe you're onto something here!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a bit blurry and it does look like barf, but who knows sometimes the tastiest of things come in disguise.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Mordalphus hahah!

I added some carrots and some patatoes I got at my aunts today.  It was almost congeiled and I messed with it 

Gaaaa Edan Marel I wanna buy yours. I just ordered a bunch of cherries shrimp too.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Mordalphus hahah!
> 
> I added some carrots and some patatoes I got at my aunts today.  It was almost congeiled and I messed with it
> 
> Gaaaa Edan Marel I wanna buy yours. I just ordered a bunch of cherries shrimp too.


Haha, all you have to do is run to Walmart/other local grocery next time! And try to improve the recipe to help make it sink better!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, even overnight it didn't turn into jello, it turned to a gooey mush. It didn't seek well either haha.

Edan I will stop high jacking your thread 

Your food looks great, even the flakes, and the shrimp eat the flakes?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Ya, even overnight it didn't turn into jello, it turned to a gooey mush. It didn't seek well either haha.
> 
> Edan I will stop high jacking your thread
> 
> Your food looks great, even the flakes, and the shrimp eat the flakes?


It's okay, this thread is good to discuss DIY Fish Food!  

I think you might have used foods with too much water content like the tomatoes and grapes, maybe next time use more jello. Stick with the less watery stuff will probably be better.

And yep, they really like the flakes, except these float for a looooong time so only the smart ones end up finding it. I see many of them swimming around trying to find it to no avail. I think after several hours it sinks cuz I put one in the morning, and early evening I saw it on the substrate being mobbed by a mass of shrimps and snails.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, probably. What exactly did you put in your flakes? Just the jello mix and wheat or? I'm actually gonna listen to you and try it the way you do it LOL


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

suscribed


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Ya, probably. What exactly did you put in your flakes? Just the jello mix and wheat or? I'm actually gonna listen to you and try it the way you do it LOL


Yes, basically the same thing, BUT less water just barely enough to let the blender blend. It had the consistency of gloppy mud, quite thick and you can see little bits of the spinach still. No wheat or jello. 

I spread the mixture thin on foil on a flat baking pan. Then I baked it till it was absolutely dried but not burnt at 200*F. Must be absolutely dried to prevent spoilage and to make flakes. Next I pull it out of the oven and wait for it to cool down a bit. Then I used a spoon to scrape the stuff off the foil. Now I have flakes.

But I still have the problem with it floating... lol. Oh wells at least it is tasty!!!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol, sounds fun, although the jello sounds easier. I'll try that.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

So I live on a dairy farm, so we have a cow tank, about 125 gallon tub in the open sun with a constant source of water, so there is tons of algae in there (and I also put two goldfish in there, a moor and a comet) so I grabbed a golfball size chunk and compressed it into a ball. It smells like algae lol. I wanna dry it, bake it, microwave it, freeze it, and repeat. Then I want to drop some of it in a jar of water for a couple days to see if it spreads (if it does I will NOT be using it)

I also want to start growing some in a jar too, and harvest it, but only if it won't spread after being cooked. Any opinions? I may also try blending it up with some meats or whatever and dry it. We'll see.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Just wanted to clear this up in case somebody new is reading this thread; When you see Jello, it's really unflavored Gelatin... Jello has sugar and flavoring in it.


I don't know about the algae.. It depends which type it is. Some algae are too tough to eat, so they avoid them.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure about the algae either, like mistergreen said it does depend on the type of algae. Maybe green water will work, maybe take a picture of your algae and post it!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like blue green algae to me.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

After all ..... they eat that?
I see nothing wrong in that recepie....


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I put the glob in a jar to see what happened. It smelt BAD. I think I may have to throw away my plant scraps then..


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a picture of smart babies nomming on the flake:











Well the pellets didn't turn out good, next time I stick with flakes or gel. It looked like a pile of mushy poop when raw, then when I baked it it turned into constipated poop nuggets:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL how hard are they? They look like brownies, yumm.

I wanna try to see if if they will like a whole Spirulina tablet.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

hmm. I haven't made brownies in a while.
Yeah, they'll go for anything spirulina.

I think I'll hit the asian market. They sell little frozen fish and krill I can use. These have the omega fatty acids that the bigger fish have by eating these little guys. Farm raised fish have little to no OFA. And they have less heavy metals in them too since they're low in the food chain.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> LOL how hard are they? They look like brownies, yumm.
> 
> I wanna try to see if if they will like a whole Spirulina tablet.


They are hard outside, and a little bit soft inside, kinda like very stale brownies of some sort. I baked them for at least 4 hours. They will eat the psirulina tab u might want to break it or something.




mistergreen said:


> hmm. I haven't made brownies in a while.
> Yeah, they'll go for anything spirulina.
> 
> I think I'll hit the asian market. They sell little frozen fish and krill I can use. These have the omega fatty acids that the bigger fish have by eating these little guys. Farm raised fish have little to no OFA. And they have less heavy metals in them too since they're low in the food chain.


Have fun at the Asian Market, they have a whole bunch of awesome stuff. I bought a can of fried bamboo caterpillars.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Edan, do you have any fish with your cherries? Like rummynose tetras? I have five and I've heard they may be a pretty good shrimp hunter. :/


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

No, I used to have guppies with them. I think they did fine with the guppies, in fact I think my shrimp were somewhat better off when the guppies were with them. But now my 10g is shrimp only. The only new addition, is I bought a Bamboo Shrimp couple days ago.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

What you mean they were better off with them? Like more active or... I'm confused. LOL sorry.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I seemed to notice the RCS more, and the population seemed a lot bigger (lots of babies all over the place) when I had guppies in the tank. Now I hardly see any thing, which is why I got the Bamboo shrimp, but he hides a lot too lol.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh okay, lol. Well, hopefully they'll be okay, there's some java moss in there which I see some baby crystals in alot.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Oh okay, lol. Well, hopefully they'll be okay, there's some java moss in there which I see some baby crystals in alot.


Hopefully, if not maybe you can try to adopt them out locally. 

Anyways, back on topic... I'm not sure if I want to stick my poop nuggets into my tank. I'm a little scared there will be a mess mushy massive mess.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Put one in a jar of water, see if it gets messy.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Since I'm going to the asian market, I'm going to try using agar agar instead of unflavored gelatin. It should work and it's more stable than gelatin.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Agar? Isn't that the stuff that's made from kelp? That sounds great for shrimps.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Agar? Isn't that the stuff that's made from kelp? That sounds great for shrimps.


yup, I don't think agar by itself has any nutritional value  I'm using as a binders. 
the kelp is the nutritious stuff.

I do have some sushi roll seaweed wrappers I'll throw in the mix.. I'll try to take pictures.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay cool, the only food I got is Hikari algae wafers...


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Today my sister came by, I let her smell my flakes that I made. She kept begging me to let her eat it cuz she thought it smelled really tasty, and she wouldn't quit bugging me about it... Next time I won't let her smell my home made fish food.


Oh yeah, here is video of my midgets noming on a flake that I got to sink. I used a bamboo skewer and smashed the flake against the glass to squish out the bubbles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlJBhw2gEc4


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL

Cool video, nice shrimp.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

so here are my ingredients... 
I have no idea what species of the fish (silver fish) or the little shrimps. THey might be related to the shrimps we keep in out tanks 










the fishes approve. ALthough it's a bit messy. I didn't add enough agar. I might add more in but too lazy.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> so here are my ingredients...
> I have no idea what species of the fish (silver fish) or the little shrimps. THey might be related to the shrimps we keep in out tanks
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhhhh that looks tasty....


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it would have been tastier with pepper and soy sauce.

I unfroze the mixture and melted more agar to add into the goo.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohh yea... the little shrimps would have made some bite sized salt and peper shrimp! 

Pics of your final product!?!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Please pics


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It's nothing to look at... THe frozen chunk is in the back.









I made a small amount of flakes out of it too. The fish, shrimps, and snails go gaga over that too. This can go commercial 

I found the species name of the fish btw... Neosalanx tangkahkeii


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks good! Maybe you can sell it on ebay as a start lol xD


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like burnt oatmeal! Mmmmm 

Cool.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

More food, here is pic of it baking in the oven. Yea it is a little hard to see... xD











And yea again, I didn't really measure things out, I just eyeballed it.
*Ingredients*
Wild Caught Coho Salmon
Mysis Shrimp
Organic Zucchini
Organic Carrots
Organic Baby Red and Green Romaine Lettuce
Organic Red Kale
Organic Baby Spinach
Organic Jewel Yam
4 cloves of garlic
3000mg Omega 3 fish oil
1 tsp Pure Hawaiian Spirulina Powder

Blenderized into a thick smoothie.


----------



## HX67 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's my mix:








-Shrimp (shells, heads and all)
-saithe (or "coalfish")
-blue mussel
-spinach
-peas
-banana
-half a lemon
-pig's heart
-eggs with shells
-multivitamin
-spirulina powder
-garlic
-gelatin
-missing from the photo: a couple of carrots

I made this by just mincing and mixing it all together, putting into minigrips and into the fridge. After the gelatine had clotted, i froze the 1/5" plates.

The next patch I made had cow liver added. I cooked the liver before mixing in with everything else, otherwise the process was the same.

Works great, fish love it. Shrimps too.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow nice! Lemon huh? Gotta add some zest to it eh?!


----------



## HX67 (Jul 15, 2010)

From what I read, lemon has lots of vitamin C, antioxidant that also helps preventing the food from oxidization. In addition to being beneficial to fish, that is.
Does that to human foods as well.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, spraying lemon juice on fruit platters helps keep bananas and apples from browning, and sprinkling it on guacamole does the same thing.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

HX67 your mix looks yummy. I feel cheap, for a long time I've only been giving them some pear leaves, like soaked, not even really food just kinda a munchy wood piece. Lol

Glad this topic got jump started again.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a pic of my pellets!!! It is healthy, but it might not be very cost-wise... I think I use at least $8+ worth of stuff and only got maybe 1/2 a cup of food made after all the water was gone.


----------



## HX67 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> HX67 your mix looks yummy. I feel cheap, for a long time I've only been giving them some pear leaves, like soaked, not even really food just kinda a munchy wood piece. Lol
> 
> Glad this topic got jump started again.


That mix is really designed for carnivorous fish, cichlids and stuff. But I feed pretty much all my fish with it, on a regular basis. Not everyday, but like three times a week anyhow.
They love it.


----------

